# Cargo Cap



## Joka (Feb 7, 2006)

Seems like a pretty interesting project.
http://www.cargocap.de/



> CargoCap is conceived for freight transport in congested urban areas on the local and long-distance traffic sector up to 150 km. The Caps call at many stations in an extensive underground transportation pipe network 24 hours a day. At their final destination one or more Caps arrange themselves automatically into the station to be re- or unloaded.
> 
> Because of underground transportation pipes CargoCap is independent, unaffected and uninfluenced by other transports, traffic routes and traffic jams. Because of that the assumed lower transport speed, if the transport flow is constant, leads to a significant decrease of transport time in comparison to lorries in congested urban areas. In operation CargoCap does not impair the environment neither with noise or exhaust fumes.
> 
> Computer-controlled Caps with each a volumetric capacity of two euro-pallets CCG 1 with the dimensions width ´ depth ´ height = 800 ´ 1,200 ´ 1,050 mm carry out the transports. The euro-pallet is a standardised freight carrier that has proved itself in practise. Its use guarantees an easy implementation of CargoCap into existing logistics chains. Because of the loading with only two euro-pallets a Cap, a high loading and distribution flexibility is ensured. If more goods have to be delivered to one destination, simply more Caps run in combination. Flexible, fully automated re- and unloading stations make the turnover fast and competitive.

























































The intended place where this is supposed to be built is the Ruhr-area. The caps are supposed to travel at 30km/h so that they can change tracks without slowing down and caps can travel closer to each other. If one cap breaks down it uses a backup engine, if that breaks down the next one will simply push the cap in front of it. At least this is what I've gathered so far.

Is it feasible or realistic for that matter?


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

excelent project


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

Awesome project!


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

omg i swear to god when i read *just* the title i realized why doesnt somebody build or use a subway to transport goods, guess somebody beat me to it.


----------

